# Wedding video



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

A lot of the new members won't know that I just got married last September and shared my planning and later pictures with the forum, but I promised back then that I would share my wedding video highlights when it became available and it is now! I am head over heels in love with this video (it's edited down to about 4 minutes) and am so excited to have you guys see it! I hope you enjoy it... I sure did! 

http://rockmelon.typepad.com

It's the Carolina and Spencer entry currently at the top of the page. Enjoy!

Also, if you wait to the end, there's a shot of Kubrick as a cake topper!  I haven't been around the last few days as I'm in California for a friend's bachelorette party, but I'll be around again as of tomorrow... I just needed to share the video sooner.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carolina, thanks for posting this. You and Spencer look so happy!!!! what a wonderful day. And I love your cake topper!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, what a beautiful clip! You both, and your family look so happy. It was fun to see cute little Kubrick on the cake.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, how special! I love how you even included Kubrick in your celebration.

Sniff...I apparently cry even at videos of weddings...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carolina, what a great video!! It's fun, romantic, creative, and a great souvenir. Thank you for sharing that! I loved seeing Kubrick too.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

That was beautiful! I really hope they were able to capture in a picture the moment when you rested your head on your DH's chest and he had his head on top of yours. That was priceless!

PS: In Cuba we say that is good luck if it rains at your wedding!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How beautiful! Great video. Of course, I love the cake topper


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, the video is beautiful! I love how well it was done with the snippets of real voices, including your laughter, sprinkled throughout. What a beautiful video collage of the whole day. 

I don't recall you talking about the White Castle sliders being part of the day. What is the story behind that? I know everything you did had a personal meaning behind it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, I absolutely LOVED this clip! You looked stunning and I almost felt like kissing your glossy lips, LOL. Spencer is so adorable, a gentle 'giant'. I had to pause on him with his parents, he's the perfect mix out of both of them, very cute! NOw I'll have to show Joey this and hope he can turn our 4.5 hour video into a short clip


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

What a great keepsake of your special day. I love your dress, you look so beautiful, but my favourite by far is your cake topper  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri-Apparently I cry at wedding videos too.

Carolina-Amazing, just beautiful. It didn't just look like a party but a celebration of the life you will build together. IMO, just what a wedding should be. You're lovely, Spencer's so handsome and Kubrick's cake topper is the coolest thing EVER!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Carolina, I just returned home dragging after another tough teacher's day. Your video made me smile and laugh; it's just beautiful. You and Spencer make a stunning couple!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carolina,
That was so beautiful. I've never seen a wedding video done so well.
Made me teary-eyed, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lina, that was really beautiful! What a wonderful tribute to you and Spencer. Too bad Hitch couldn't be on the cake too  YOu two are so perfect for each other & it sure shows how happy you are. I hope some day that Spencer will be able to join our playdates - and the men at the bar!!ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I cry at wedding videos also. That is a wonderful video from a wonderful day. :whoo:
You and Spencer look so happy together!
PS- What is the story with the hamburgers? :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina what a great memory to have from your special day.
Video weddings make me cry also, DH even looked over to find out what I was crying over.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That was so cool. It made me feel like I was there on your special day too!

P.S. You need to get a Hitch topper too!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Happy Day*

Thank you for sharing with us, I am new here and love being able to share some of your happy day! Congratulations and Best Wishes to you and Spencer! I loved the cake topper!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, that is such a beautiful video. What a nice way to save memories of your special day. Still love your dress and the shoes!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMGosh! I love, love, love it! That's the best wedding video I've ever seen.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Awww, how special! I love how you even included Kubrick in your celebration.
> 
> Sniff...I apparently cry even at videos of weddings...


Me too, soooo beautiful. Everyone looked so happy, so beautiful and I especially loved your cake topper. Thanks for sharing your special day with us.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got all choked up. It was a great video and you guys looked so happy. I smiled when I saw the cake decoration!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just fantastic.
Thank you for sharing that!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have to agree that it is the best wedding video I've ever seen as well. (I disagree that she needs a Hitchcock topper though. He wasn't even born when she was married!)


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a treasure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this with us Lina. You looked absolutely stunning and so in love with each other. It's also fun for me, as owner/cinematographer/editing slave to see what other companies are doing...reminds me to get off the forum and get my editing arse in gear.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your day. It make me feel as if we were all there.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Lina~~I loved your video. Really charming.
It's funny, because I'm this minute looking for a videographer here in the Bay Area to do my daughter's wedding in West Marin in Sept. (any ideas, ANYONE? ). Yours is exactly the way they would like their's. (You must be very close to her age.)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lina--I loved your video!!! I just spent the last 4 days in NYC, scanning the side walks for you and your 2 Havanese. No success--so I went to a dog park on Saturday as the temps were in the 70s. Still no Lina and no Havanese.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

The video was absolutely amazing! It gave me chills! It looked like fun, and everyone looked so happy. 
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a wonderful video Lina. Apparently I too cry at weddings and even videos of weddings,because I have big tears of happiness for you and Spencer! Your wedding was lovely and I liked all your unique touches.:hug: Now I need to go get klennex:bolt:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, Carolina! Yes, I too, cry at weddings/wedding videos. I got the same choked up feeling just as when my daughter and son were married.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! I'm so glad that everyone enjoyed the video as much as we did. I'm waiting on pins and needles now for the 2-3 hour movie... I'm sure it will be fantastic! The videographers (a husband and wife team) had to edit 26 hours of video (13 hours on 2 cameras) so it's no easy feat. They also set it to music (except for the ceremony which they leave intact) much like they did for the highlights. We are both so glad that we shelled out some extra money to hire them as they are simply amazing, IMO... their prices have gone up quite a bit with their popularity (which is increasing) so I actually got a pretty good deal with them - they're much more expensive now. The best part of having them there is they were completely unobtrusive. And when they weren't, they were a lot of fun to talk to as well! 

Zury, they say that here in the US too (that rain at weddings is good luck)... but I really think they only say that to console brides who had to endure rain during their wedding, LOL. We were sad that we couldn't take pictures around Brooklyn (our original plan), but the pictures that we got on the site were really amazing too! And don't worry, we did get that picture of me with my eyes closed resting on Spencer. If you want to see the wedding pictures, I chose some to share with the hav forum and they're up in two places, here and at the photographer's blog here.

Kimberly (and Sally), it's funny that you mentioned everything being a special touch as the burgers were one of the few things that weren't! We were meant to take pictures around Brooklyn but because of the rain we couldn't so the travel time that we had scheduled out for pictures wasn't used (neither were the limos we had paid for - one wound up picking up family members, LOL) and we were done with pictures about an hour ahead of schedule. At this point, Spencer's younger brother, Randy, decided that it would be awesome to get White Castle burgers and since there was an empty limo just sitting around doing nothing, they guys got into the limo and went to White Castle (I can only imagine what a limo looked like picking up White Castle burgers!). So that's the story. 

Maryam, I hope you can talk Joey into doing it as it really is pretty awesome to have a short highlights video. 

Cheryl, oh no! I was in Southern California the last 4 days. We just missed each other.  Spencer actually did take the pups out for a walk in Central Park yesterday, though. Maybe you just missed them!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, Carolina. You and your new DH look so stunning together, and _love_ Kubrick on the cake. Someone did a great job on that topper. Plus I love the setting at the studio. The video is such a great keepsake . . . wish we had had those back in the days of our wedding almost 30 years ago (sigh).


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amy we'd love to come out to the Bay area in September...maybe you should check out my site!  Digital Art House Video & Photo


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, that is amusing and interesting about the burgers. I wondered why I didn't remember you talking about their significance before now. LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Lina..THAT was B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!:Cry::Cry::Cry:

I LOVED your cake topper..:becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, too funny about a limo pulling up at White Castle! ound:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Wow, that was beautiful. Great to have such an artistic record of the event, and the music was perfect! I bet you have a really rich and interesting life, if your own photos that I've been seeing here and that video are any indication.  I think acts of ritual and symbolism are important in cementing commitments and ideals, having a record for posterity is like... I don't know... proof. I sometimes regret we didn't have the formality of a real wedding - doesn't change the way I feel, and I try to celebrate the union in small ways each day, but looking back it would have been nice to have more than a few hurried snapshots of our walk in the park with a minister we'd just met and 2 friends as witnesses! It was such a non-event - lol! The four of us had lunch, came back home, and Brad took a nap. ound:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How beautiful. Thank you for sharing your very special day. Wow. You both look so joyous!


----------

